# παρασέρνω, παρασύρω



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

Πώς θα το λέγαμε όταν περνάει ένα όχημα με πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα και οι δίνες που σχηματίζονται παρασέρνουν τα αντικείμενα που βρίσκονται τριγύρω; 

Sweep off/away; Drag/carry along;


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Μια ιδέα: swept along in its path / wake.


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

Μού κάνει...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2011)

Ανάσταση νήματος: πώς το λέμε όταν έχουμε όχημα που παρασύρει πεζό; Έχω βρει knock down και run over, ωστόσο έχω το εξής πρόβλημα: το πρώτο σημαίνει «ρίχνω κάποιον κάτω», ενώ το δεύτερο αυτό που στην καθομιλουμένη λέμε «πατάω». Εμένα μου κάνει ενδεχομένως το πρώτο, όμως αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει άλλη γενικούρα όπως η ελληνική, όπου λέμε «παρασύρω» και δεν καταλαβαίνουμε ούτε καν αν η ζημιά ήταν μεγάλη ή όχι.


----------



## Philip (Dec 6, 2011)

Το πιο γενικό απ' όλα είναι hit. Examples from google "hit by a car":

_A 39-year-old man was killed after he was hit by a car on the A27
This guy gets hit by a car running a red light, lands on his feet and walks around yelling._


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ! Αυτό κάνει, θα έλεγες, και για πιο επίσημο κείμενο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

Έχει ενδιαφέρον που το ρήμα αυτό της καθαρεύουσας χρησιμοποιείται με κάποια ασάφεια. Δείτε πόσο διαφέρουν οι ορισμοί των λεξικών:

ΠαπΛεξ:
ρίχνω κάτω και σύρω μαζί μου (_τον παρέσυρε το αυτοκίνητο_)

ΛΝΕΓ:
βγάζω (κάποιον) από την πορεία του (με αρνητικές συνέπειες): _άγνωστο όχημα παρέσυρε και τραυμάτισε θανάσιμα νεαρό ποδηλάτη_.

ΛΚΝ:
κινούμενος με ταχύτητα, με ορμή σέρνω, παίρνω μαζί μου, ανατρέπω κτ. που βρίσκεται στην πορεία μου: _Το φουσκωμένο ποτάμι παράσερνε δέντρα, βράχια, ζώα κι ό,τι άλλο έβρισκε στο δρόμο του. | Πεζός παρασύρθηκε από αυτοκίνητο και τραυματίστηκε σοβαρά._ 

Αντιμέτωπος με το τρίλημμα _knock down_ ή _run over_ ή το εντελώς κυριολεκτικό _He was dragged by a car_, μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό να στηριχτείς στο απλό _*hit*_.


----------



## Philip (Dec 6, 2011)

@Palavra
για πιο επίσημο, σας κάνει το be involved in a car accident/be involved in a road accident;

έχουμε και be in collision with (car with pedestrian; pedestrian/cyclist etc with car)


----------

